

Browserify for webpack users - threepointone
https://gist.github.com/substack/68f8d502be42d5cd4942

======
bsimpson
As a Webpack user, I wouldn't even consider switching to a tool that doesn't
support Hot Module Replacement. It's the single most useful tool I've seen for
web developers in an exceedingly long time.

